# Outserts for easton axis



## Timberwoodsman (Nov 25, 2019)

I was wondering what you guys use for outserts? I like the axis arrows but if I miss a target or 3D the arrow usually is wrecked. Looking at trying an outsert system to make the arrows last longer. The nexxus arrows and outserts look good as well.

Sent from my SM-G781W using Tapatalk


----------



## bowtech2006 (Apr 1, 2006)

I had that problem with outsert /half outs miss target and hit something hard I'd get wobbles, so I usr the hit insert and a sleeve / footers now


----------



## TheVikingCO (Sep 13, 2018)

HIT insert with footer/collar 

Or 

Ethics outserts.

Half outs will bend.


----------



## ForestPhantom (Aug 22, 2007)

Brass insert with an iron will titanium collar for me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Timberwoodsman (Nov 25, 2019)

ForestPhantom said:


> Brass insert with an iron will titanium collar for me.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What grain are the titanium collars?

Sent from my SM-G781W using Tapatalk


----------



## ForestPhantom (Aug 22, 2007)

Timberwoodsman said:


> What grain are the titanium collars?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G781W using Tapatalk


10 grains


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

